# Jackson introduces new bass series!



## thedarkoceans (Sep 1, 2011)

here's the bass series that Jackson has unveiled lately:

*JS2 









JS3





JS3V






specs:
*

Construction: Bolt-on
Body: Indian Cedro
Scale Length: 35&#8243;
Frets: 24 Jumbo
Fingerboard: Indian Rosewood, 12&#8243;- 16&#8243; Compound Radius
Fingerboard Inlay: MOTO Shark Fins
Neck: Maple
Nut Width: 1.625&#8243;
Bridge/Tailpiece: High Mass Bridge
Tuners: Jackson Non- locking Tuners
Pickups: Dual Jackson Humbuckers
Electronics: JS2: Passive, JS3/JS3V &#8211; Active, w/Bass, Mid, Treble Controls

tdo.*

*


----------



## Necris (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacksons concert bass series has been around forever.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 2, 2011)

this is the new affordable JS series.


----------



## Fiction (Sep 2, 2011)

Those headstocks look ridiculous on a bass


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 2, 2011)

Can someone PM a mod and get them to change the title of the thread to "Fugly basses, brought to you by jackson!" ? 


Seriously though, I think they look kind of tacky, not really for me.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 2, 2011)

highlord,i only posted the news,that doesnt mean i like them


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 2, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> highlord,i only posted the news,that doesnt mean i like them


Fair enough  Hahahaha


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 2, 2011)

Would it look better with a reversed headstock? Cause everyone loves reversed headstocks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2011)

I quite like the bottom one.


----------



## Djent (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good. Always wanted more basses with the pointy headstock.


----------



## Djent (Sep 2, 2011)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 2, 2011)

If they had a 6-string bass, wih a concert shaped body and an inline hockey headstock, they would have all my money, but Jackson thinks bass players suck.


----------



## HotelEcho (Sep 2, 2011)

I like that silverburst 5-string, it's like a bass version of Scott Ian's new signature soloist


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 3, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> If they had a 6-string bass, wih a concert shaped body and an inline hockey headstock, they would have all my money, but Jackson thinks bass players suck.



A 6-string bass with the Jackson pointy headstock? That would neck dive like a mofo, the head would be about three miles long. 
You could land a plane on it. 

Back on topic, I quite like those Jacksons. Particularly the JS2 with the flamed top.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 3, 2011)

that headstock gives me the idea of an "easy breakable" headstock


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 3, 2011)

Body shape is boring Fender-clone, needs to be sharper and more aggressive to match the cool headstocks.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 3, 2011)

JS3V!
I quite like the look of them.
they remind me of the old Kramer Forum series.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 3, 2011)

That JS3V! :tasty: 

If it was a six, so much GAS would be had.


----------



## Augury (Sep 6, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Would it look better with a reversed headstock? Cause everyone loves reversed headstocks.



this


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2011)

Really cannot stand basses that look like guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think they're too bad. 

I'd rock one in an old school Thrash band.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Can someone PM a mod and get them to change the title of the thread to "Fugly basses, brought to you by jackson!" ?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think they look kind of tacky, not really for me.



You're lucky we can't Simmons here anymore.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, and I'll bet there's X series versions of these coming soon.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 6, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Oh, and I'll bet there's X series versions of these coming soon.



And then maybe pro and USA selects versions eventually.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 8, 2011)

mine is cooler


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 8, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> mine is cooler


how does that ATK sounds like!?


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty meaty, the pickup and EQ have a lot of output. It can get a bit trebly so I usually cut the treble a little, leave the mid flat and give it a touch of bass boost with the mini switch set to the humbucking position


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the 5 string but without the burst. I don't think they are bad at all but... I'll keep saving for the bongo 5 I want.


----------



## Origin (Sep 8, 2011)

Daddy like.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 11, 2011)

I would not buy any of those basses, no matter how cheap they sell them for. They just look really off and horrible.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 11, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> mine is cooler



You're right, it is. 

Never seen a Jackson Jazz Bass clone, late 80s I'm guessing?


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 14, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> You're right, it is.
> 
> Never seen a Jackson Jazz Bass clone, late 80s I'm guessing?



I think it's actually from the late '90s. I've never seen another like it. I emailled Jackson and it's made in Japan. Other than that I don't know much about it


----------

